# MS Server, Exchange, Email questions



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry about these rough questions, but the info on MS isn't very clear.

A small company I work for wants to put all their data on a server and manage a calendar system through Outlook.

What version of Server and Exchange is needed? Here is what we have and need.

1 - 5~6 user accounts with remote access from within the office and outside... using 3G or Internet.
2 - To share certain folders among each other.
3 - When one puts a date in the calendar in Outlook, it goes to the others (like business meetings, etc)
4 - Access their email
4b - Their website and email is already functioning fine with a web service.
5 - Automated or semi-automated process of backing up (image maybe) of other desktops in the office (6-8 computers)

Now for this part.
I have no experience with MS Server.

Should I try to install and configure this software or simply order a turn-key system from Dell or somewhere else?

We have a spare computer which should run Server 2008/10 fine... would it save money?

Is there another way to share OUTLOOK Calendar info without using the rather expensive Exchange Server? That looks like a $1000 or so expense.

Personally, I think its overkill for an office with 4 other people (besides myself)... I understand the file-sharing with remote access part being the most useful thing. I think a rental of some sort of online calendar would be cheaper and easier... but would be nice if it could work with outlook.

Any suggestions?

Also... I'm looking at MacServer... it starts at $1000 with hardware and the server. It seems to do what we need... easy to use... the only trick is Calander, but it appears that by going through google may take care of that.

Also, everyone at the office uses iPhones and iPads.... so I'm thinking, why not just go with iCal and those hardware devices?

Lets say the office manager enters a biz meeting on her Win7 desktop (Outlook 2010) or browser-access iCal. The update is sent to their phones... which have calendar app built in.

Personally, I'd like to keep the email where it is, OUT OF THE OFFICE... The only handy thing about the Outlook calander is the ability to highlight a name in their contacts and put it into calender.

I'm seeing the MS Solution costing about $2500~3500. While the MacServer about $1500... doesn't connect directly with Outlook (AFAIK), but cheaper and easier to operate.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I have another option I'm looking at.... Exchange Hosting.

Its $10~12 per month per mailbox... that would be $440 a year... its OFF site and more secure IMHO.

So how is this... $1500 for the Mac setup, does the backups and file sharing... iCAL option if needed... and yet have exChange hosting for $440 a year = $2000. A company like rackspace would handle that.

vs. $2500+ upfront costs... and dealing with a Windows Server OS which we have no experience with. 

I'll admit that that APPLE sale of a server solution is rubbing me the right way... when I read through pages and pages of garbage on MS... seriously, its blah blah blah without telling me WHAT it can do for me?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Small Business Server.

1. Can access email via OWA and from iPhones etc or any web browser while out of the office. 
2. File and print services for shared file and printer resources.
3. Public folders/calendars
4. You can back up the server, but I am not fond of NT Backup. Get a CDP type of appliance, set it up and forget it.

If you are not familiar with administering a server along with all of the SPAM and virus protection/remediation it will be cheaper in the long run to use a hosted service. Look into Google apps for $50/year per user.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for your reply...

They are set on using Outlook... so its looking like Hosted Exchange will be used. I went to an Apple Store (first time ever) and talked to them about their Mac OSX-Server options. Seems there is quite a bit of demand for OSX-Server to link up to Outlook for sharing info... but nothing official is native at this moment.

For security reasons, I'm more in favor of having the email on its own server/service that is outside the office. If hacked, its not connected to company data.

I'll admit, at this time - I'm not finding many advantages of Windows2008R2 over OSX-Server for this company.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I think you are missing the point. If you are going to a cloud based system it isn't any more secure than your end users and their security habits. A hosted Exchange account can be hacked just as easily as a self hosted one. An OSX server or a 2008 server will not in and of itself connect to Outlook.

I would have them look at corporate gmail (Google Apps)


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I understood that. What I mean, is if the HOSTED exchange server is compromised, it wouldn't have an effect on the the file-sharing server. I am aware that 2008Server is just that and has nothing to do with Outlook.

They don't want to do google... ;P


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why did you ask for advice and options if you already knew what you were going to do?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm still learning what is what... I posted my post, continued research, talk to people. I wanted to know if there was something I was missing... Again, MS isn't very clear on what version of server does what.

I've spent more time on this than I cared to... After they have been talking about it for months... they scraped it. More complicated than they cared for... ??? ARGh!!!

There is only 1 guy who really needs any of this... I think a basic share of his computer should be enough.


----------



## JazzySOUL (Apr 26, 2011)

"Is there another way to share OUTLOOK Calendar info without
using the rather expensive Exchange Server? That looks like a $1000 or so
expense." 

Yes there is, and its free. Infact there are many out there. Two I can think of right now; 'openxchange' and hMailServer. Of those two I am using hMailServer and it runs beautifully.


----------

